# Frannie is having Minor Surgery



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Just wanted to ask everyone to cross their fingers and paws for Ms Frannie-she is having minor surgery tomorrow for a growth on her back paw. The vet is going to take it off & send it in to be checked. I am not really worried about that but am worried about her going under-she has a slight heart murmur so there is always a worry about how much anesthesia they give her and how much fluid she gets. 

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

Best wishes to both of you. I am sure it will all go fine and in a little while she will be groggy and you will be relaxed.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

You got it, let us know how she does.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

sending good thoughts to your beautiful girl Frannie.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Get well soon Ms Frannie! Hope you get lots of belly rubs!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Good luck with the surgery tomorrow. 
Sending good vibes for successful surgery, speedy recovery and good biopsy results.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ditto to all the above! 

I hope you can keep busy, Pat.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Best wishes! We are sending good thoughts and get well soon wishes!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Pat, poor Miss Frannie!! Just like Lily, I am sure she will do fine. She is such a sweet little thing. Make sure that she goes into surgery with her little red bows so she is fashionable!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I hope everything goes well and her recovery is quick! :hug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Good luck Frannie.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wishing Frannie a safe surgery and speedy, healthy recovery!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Pat our thoughts will be with you and Frannie tomorrow.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Pat, I'll be sending get well wishes to Frannie. I hope all goes well for her.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Sorry poor Ms Fannie has to have surgery, hope all goes well and she has a fast recovery.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Hope Ms Frannie is doing well and everything turned out okay!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Pat, how is our Miss Frannie today? Hope everything turned out well and she's on her way to full recovery. Thinking of you...


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Frannie is doing great. She came through the minor surgery like a little champ. She has to go back to the vet's in 7-10 days for suture removal. They sent the lesion off to have it checks & I should know something about it by the end of the week. Am going to call tomorrow to see how the blood work is. Hubby picked her up because I had to go to work before she could come home-and he did not think to ask about the results of the blood work. She is sleeping on the foot of my recliner like she owns the whole chair.

Thank You everyone for your well wishes and prayers-and healing thoughts. This forum really rocks and you all are the best.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Glad to hear everything went well today.
Good luck with the results.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Glad she is doing well. Hopefull that the test and biopsy will be great news.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Pat, I am so glad to hear that Frannie did well with her surgery! I will keep good thoughs for great results - and please give her a kiss from me!


----------

